

Ask HN: What is your startup email solution? - rush-tea

I am curious to know what you guys use for your startup email solution.<p>I am currently considering moving to AWS, and possibly using their Amazon SES.  However I see that there are other alternatives like mailgun.com or sendgrid.com<p>what would be the advantage of using 3rd party solution vs in house Amazon SES?  I see that the pricing is pretty similar and I am leaning towards using SES, but I would like to hear opinions.<p>Thank you.
======
thibaut_barrere
I'm using Mandrill for transactional email, and will most likely start using
Mailjet for email campaigns.

I believe that Mandrill etc give a better deliverability compared to SES.

~~~
pestaa
Can you please share more of your experience regarding deliverability of
various services? I'm somewhat surprised to hear SES can be surpassed in this
department.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
I only tested SendGrid and Mandrill for transactional email.

I switched off SendGrid after seeing quite a bit of gmail owners got their
email sent into spam (but I believe they fixed the issue).

I use DKIM/SPF with Mandrill and nobody mentioned a spam issue since then.

On SES: I cannot find back the precise article I was thinking about right now
(a benchmark if I remember well), these are just my memories.

~~~
ra
I use SES with DKIM and SPF. It's fast, cheap and I've never had a single
email go to spam.

------
lsiunsuex
We were using campaignmonitor.com until we found out about sendy.co

Sendy uses SES to send the emails on our behalf - so far so good - we do a
weekend update to about 1500 address (so far) and it's worked quite well.

Someday I'll script something to dumb the current user email list into sendy
so I don't have to export it to csv and reimport it every weekend...

------
codegeek
I asked a similar question recently

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5634319](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5634319)

~~~
rush-tea
Thanks for the info. I searched earlier before post, but I can not find it.
Not sure how HN search engine actually works... :(

